# Olight SR52 (XM-L2, 3x18650/6xCR123A) Rechargeable review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES+



## selfbuilt (Jun 23, 2014)

*Warning: pic heavy, as usual. *











The SR52 is an updated version of the portable SR-series thrower model from Olight – now supporting 3x18650 as well as 6xCR123A. There have been some pronounced design changes from the earlier model SR51. There are also quite a few differences from the concurrent 3x18650 SR Mini flood-style light as well.

Let's see how it compares to everything … 

*Manufacturer Reported Specifications:* 
(note: as always, these are simply what the manufacturer provides – scroll down to see my actual testing results).


LED: 1 x Cree XM-L2 CW
Light output / runtime: Hi: 1,200 lumens / 4 hrs – Med: 600 lumens / 7.5 hrs - Lo: 100 lumens / 40 hrs - Strobe: 1,200 lumens / 8 hrs
Max beam distance: 580 meters
Peak beam intensity: 84,100 cd
VOLTAGE: 3V to 9V
BATTERY SOURCE: 3 x 18650, 6 x CR123A
Side switch cycles through three brightness levels and activates strobe
A micro-USB port allows rechargeable batteries to be charged while inside the light
A battery power LED indicator notifies you when light is fully charged and when batteries are low
From the off position, automatically return to your last brightness level with the built-in memory function
Lock-out function to prevent accidental activation
LENS: Tough ultra-clear tempering glass with anti-reflective coating
Waterproof up to 2 meters
Impact resistant up to 1 meter
Aircraft-grade aluminum body with anti-scratch type III hard anodizing
DIMENSIONS: Length: 6.3in / 161.5mm, Bezel Diameter: 2.5 in / 63mm, Weight: 14.3 oz / 405 g (without batteries)
WARRANTY: Olight’s 5 Year warranty. Visit olightworld.com/warranty
ACCESSORIES: Spare O-rings x 2, Holster x 1, 5V 1A USB power adapter x 1,
USB Cable x 1, lanyard x 1
MSRP: $120






















Retail packaging is the new style from Olight, which is virtually identical to Foursevens (not surprising, given the close connection between the companies). Printed on the sides and back are the key characteristics of the light. Inside, included with the light are spare O-rings, good quality lanyard, holster, micro-USB cable with AC adapter, warranty card and manual.













From left to right: Eagletac Protected 3100mAh 18650; Olight SR51, SR52.





From left to right: AW Protected 18650 2200mAh; Olight SR52; Eagletac SX25L3; Nitecore TM15; Thrunite TN35; Niwalker BK-FA01.

All dimensions directly measured, and given with no batteries installed (unless indicated), and without the handle:

*Olight SR52*: Weight: 396.7g (497g with 6xCR123A), Length: 162mm, Width (bezel): 63.1mm
*Olight SR51*: Weight: 405.0g (505g with 6xCR123A), Length: 190mm, Width (bezel) 62.0mm
*Olight SR Mini*: Weight: 285.5g, Length: 126.9mm, Width (bezel): 48.1mm
*ArmyTek Barracuda (XM-L2)*: Weight 400.8g, Length 264mm, Width (bezel): 64.0mm 
*Eagletac SX25L3*: Weight: 315.9g, Length: 150.2mm, Weight (bezel): 47.0mm
*Fenix TK61*: Weight: 605.7g (790g with 4x18650), Length: 218mm, Width (bezel): 96.0mm
*Niwalker BK-FA01 (XM-L2)*: Weight: 682.3g (864g with 4x18650), Length: 209mm, Width (bezel): 80.0mm, Width (tailcap): 50.3mm
*SupBeam K50*: Weight: 645.0g, Length: 230mm, Width (bezel): 90.1mm
*Thrunite TN32 (XM-L2)*: Weight: 655.9g (808g with 3x18650), Length: 201mm, Width (bezel): 79.0mm

As you can see, the new SR52 is a lot shorter than the old SR51 – but the handle is wider now (to accommodate 3x18650).






















Build is reasonably compact for a 3x18650 thrower light – but of course, it has a larger head compared to the more traditional members of this class. It is certainly quite small by the typical Olight SR-series standards (outside the SR Mini, that is). 

The SR52 feels solid and more substantial than the earlier SR51, due to the built-in cut-out wells for the batteries (i.e., no carrier is used any more). Anodizing is matte black finish. There is no real knurling to speak of, but there is a large checkered grid pattern all over the handle. Grip is pretty good. 

Body labels are minimal, with most of the info on the tail cap. Lettering is bright white and clear against the black background.

The light opens at the tailcap only. Tail threads are square-cut, and anodized for lock out. Tailcap design is distinctive – there are three large plastic inserts to hold the tailcap internals in place as you screw down the tail. Unlike the SR Mini, the SR52 does indeed have the three batteries running in parallel (i.e., 1s3p), with the positive terminals of the cells all going toward the head. As a result of this arrangement, you could run the light on a reduced number of cells.

The built-in wells take all widths of 18650s in my collection. However, only button-top cells would reliably work in the light (i.e., the positive contact points in the head are not raised).

There is a raised hard soft rubber switch for on/off. Switch feel and traverse are about typical for this class. Scroll down for an interface discussion.

One of the more interesting new features of the SR52 is the in-light charging option:






















As you can see, there is a small micro-USB port hidden behind a sliding cover. When you plug the light into a power source, the LED indicator beside the port will light up red (to indicate charging). It goes green once the charger terminates.

Bundled with the light is a USB-AC adapter, rated at up to 1A charge current. Please see my charging analysis later in this review.

One comment here – due to the parallel well arrangement, you could run the light on a reduced number of cells (i.e., 2x18650/4xCR123A or even 1x18650/2xCR123A). Of course, this will produce lower runtimes. Similarly, you could charge the light on 1x, 2x, or 3x 18650 – the difference is that the light will charge much faster on fewer cells (since the current won't need to be split across the cells). Again, scroll down for more info. 

Let's take a look at the head:














The XM-L2 emitter is at the base of a large smooth reflector. Despite the use of a centering mask, by emitter was distinctly off-center somewhat on my sample. This was not enough to significantly affect the beam pattern, but it does suggest that peak intensity throw could likely be improved upon from my sample. There is a blue o-ring between the lens and bezel now (which seems to glow for a little while after being lit,

By the way, in case you are wondering how the SR52 compares to the original SR51 (on the left below):










You can't really see it above, but the SR52 (on the right) has a slightly wider and deeper reflector than the SR51. Combined with the smooth finish and higher circuit output, this should translate into noticeably improved center beam throw. Scroll down for beamshot comparisons and direct beam measures.

*User Interface*

Turn the light on/off by the electronic switch. 

Turn the light on or off by a single click of the switch (i.e., press-release). 

Change output modes by pressing and holding the switch. Mode sequence is Lo > Med > Hi, in a repeating loop (release the switch to select). The light has mode memory, and returns to the last level used after off-on.

Double-clicking the switch from on or off gives you the strobe mode. 

There is a lock-out mode – hold the switch down for >2 secs from Off, and the light will turn itself off and be locked out (note that it comes on during those 2 secs in the previously memorized mode). You can unlock the light by holding the switch down for ~1 sec (which isn't that much of a lockout, really). Although oddly, memory of being locked out persists even after a battery change.

*Video*: 

For more information on the overall build and user interface, please see my video overview:



As with all my videos, I recommend you have annotations turned on. I commonly update the commentary with additional information or clarifications before publicly releasing the video.

*PWM/Strobe*

_*Reviewer's note:* I have recently updated my oscilloscope software, so the traces below may look a little different from my earlier reviews._

There is no sign of flicker or PWM that I can see, at any output level – I believe the light is current-controlled. 

Strobe:





The strobe mode was a fairly typical ~10Hz fast strobe.

*Charging Current*

Because the AC charger uses a USB connector to the charging cable, I was able to take direct measures of the charging parameters. For these measures, I am using the new Xtar VI01 "USB Detector" (basically a specialized USB current/voltage meter). This model has recently been favorably reviewed by HKJ here.

For charging tests, I started with discharged AW protected 18650 cells, measuring ~2.8-3.0V at rest (i.e., heavily depleted). For all these tests, I left the USB detector in place for all readings. Note that the voltage reading on this device refers to the input voltage (i.e., from the charging brick).

Initial charging current and input voltage:










As you can see, charging started at 0.78A with a typical USB ~5.4V input voltage ("U" is meant to represent Volts on the top display above). Recall that the AC adapter has a max charging rate of 1A and 5VDC. I won't bother continuing to show the input voltage, since it doesn't change much over the charge cycle (ranged from ~5.36V at the lowest charging current, to ~5.43V at the highest).

After 30 mins of charging, the charging current was up to:






~0.87A at this point. Depending on how depleted your cells were to start, you may find an initial charging current somewhere between this current and the one reported above (e.g., I got ~0.82A initial current when the cells were all between ~3.2-3.4V to start)

After 4 hours of charging:






Charging current has reached ~0.92A. In my testing, the charger appeared to peak ~0.95A.

After 5 hours and 30 mins of charging:






You can see charging has dropped out of the Constant Current (CC) phase, and is now charging at a much lower rate (~0.57A).

The charging indicator went green and the current dropped to zero after a charging time of ~7 hours. 










Resting voltage of the AW 2200mAh batteries was ~4.19-4.20V at this point. This is very reasonable charging time and acceptable resting voltage at termination. 

For second attempt on 3x 3100mAh cells, it took ~10 hours to fully charge the cells. All three cells came out reading ~4.19V. :thumbsup:

The above is what I would have expected. However, I did encounter a problem on one charge cycle attempt on 3x 2200mAh cells - the charger indicated fully charged after only ~5 hrs and 30mins. :thinking: When I measured the resting voltage of the cells, one showed an abnormally low voltage of ~3.81V, with the other two having the typical ~4.19-4.20V. Of course, since the charger charges in parallel, it terminates once the highest voltage cell reaches ~4.2V. But it appears that one cell on this attempt had only intermittent contact. Note that all three cells were ~3.0V at the start of the charge cycle. 

I will come back to this issue later in the Runtimes section of the review, but I recommend you re-confirm the voltage of all cells with a DMM after charging in the SR52.

*Standby Drain*

A standby current drain is inevitable on this light, due to the electronic switch. As the body design appears, the three wells are run in parallel (i.e. 1s3p arrangement).

When first connecting the leads, my DMM reports ~155uA standby drain – but this immediately drops to a ridiculously low 2uA. This standby drain is stable on my SR52, suggesting the cells would self-discharge long before you actually drained them in this light. :thumbsup:

Note that the lock-out mode has no effect on the standby current. But you can always lock out the light physically by a simple turn of the tailcap.

*Beamshots:*

And now, what you have all been waiting for.  All lights are on their standard battery, or AW protected 18650 2200mAh for the multi-18650 lights. Lights are about ~0.75 meter from a white wall (with the camera ~1.25 meters back from the wall). Automatic white balance is to minimize tint differences. 

Let's start with a comparison of the SR52 to the original SR51 – and the recent SR Mini (in the ~1200 lumen Hi mode):

















































The SR52 definitely has more overall output than the SR51, and greater center-beam throw. The latter is due to a combination of greater output and slightly better focusing now (likely due to the smooth reflector). It is hard to compare to the full flood SR Mini, but the output levels between the SR Mini and SR52 Hi levels are pretty similar above.

And what about the recent XM-L2 thrower competition?





























































The above are all such strong throwers, it is hard to meaningfully compare their center beams above. Please scroll down to my direct output measures for more info.

For outdoor shots, these are done in the style of my earlier 100-yard round-up review. Please see that thread for a discussion of the topography. In order to compare the various tints of different lights, I have locked the camera to Daylight (~5200K) white balance. 

FYI, any squiggly trails you see in the light beams are due to flying insects (and the long shutter time). :wave:











Although it looks like the Catapult V5 has a throw advantage over the SR52, this is slightly misleading due to the higher output of the Cat V5. While the Cat V5 has a broader hotspot, peak center beam intensity is not that much higher. There is no denying how much brighter both these lights are against the original SR51 though.

Again, scroll down for direct measures.

*Testing Method:* 

All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, as described on my flashlightreviews.ca website. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for any extended run Lo/Min modes (i.e. >12 hours) which are done without cooling.

I have devised a method for converting my lightbox relative output values (ROV) to estimated Lumens. See my How to convert Selfbuilt's Lightbox values to Lumens thread for more info. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

My summary tables are reported in a manner consistent with the ANSI FL-1 standard for flashlight testing. Please see http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/FL1.htm for a discussion, and a description of all the terms used in these tables. Effective July 2012, I have updated all my Peak Intensity/Beam Distance measures with a NIST-certified Extech EA31 lightmeter (orange highlights).






Interestingly, while the SR52 only seems to be ~40% brighter than the SR51, it has about double the peak beam intensity. oo: 

The SR52 is basically equivalent to the Olight M3X, Armytek Barracuda and Thrunite Catapult in terms of peak beam intensity (although is lower in overall output than the Cat V5).

Let's see how the rest of the output levels compare:






Overall, there is a pretty close concordance between my estimates and the published specs.

*Output/Runtime Graphs:*

As always, all runtimes are done under a cooling fan:

Let's start with a Hi mode comparison of my standard AW protected 2200mAh cells, against the more common Panasonic NCR18650B 3100mAh cells (Xtar protected in this case):






And now against other lights, using my standard runtimes below are done on AW protected 18650 2200mAh cells.










Overall output/runtime efficiency is excellent on 3x18650. The SR52 show perfectly flat stabilization on Lo/Med, but has a largely direct-drive like pattern on Hi (after a variable period of flat stabilization, depending on the battery type). This is not uncommon in multi-power lights, but it is a departure from the fully flat-stabilized SR51.






Performance on CR123A above takes a little explaining. The solid line shows you what you would expect for 6xCR123A on Hi in this light – roughly equivalent output and runtime to my 3x18650 cells, but with fully flat-regulated output. You also see a nice output increase over the SR51, for equivalent runtime. :thumbsup:

So what is up with the dotted gray line and the "(*)"? That was my first attempt at a 6xCR123A runtime – notice the greatly reduced runtime, consistent with a typical 4xCR123A XM-L2 light driven to these levels? This led me to suspect that I was having the same problem identified in the 18650 charging section of this review – one of the three wells was not making proper contact.

Upon examining the cells after this run with a ZTS battery tester, I confirmed that two of CR123As in one well registered as still 100% charged. It thus seems that the dotted line run above only ran on 4xCR123A (across two wells, ignoring the third). This doesn't affect max output, but it does drastically affect runtime (i.e., you are running those four cells pretty hard).

Clearly, this intermittent contact issue is a potential concern. I am not clear as to the source of the problem, as I seem to be getting a good connection at all contact points (as tested with a DMM). I'm thinking it may have been a bit debris or build-up on one of the contact surfaces, so I have given everything a thorough cleaning with a contact cleaner. So far, over half a dozen runtimes and/or charging cycles, I have seen no reoccurrence of this issue.

*Potential Issues*

Flat-top cells cannot be used in the light, given the flat contacts in the head.

There is a standby drain when the tailcap is fully connected, but this is ridiculous low at 2uA, and will not impact the charge status of your cells. There is also an electronic and physical lock out option.

There was an intermittent contact issue early on with one well on my sample. This manifested as either reduced runtime (i.e., that well was not engaged on one runtime test), or reduced charging time (i.e., that well was not recharged on one 18650 charge cycle attempt). I have thoroughly cleaned all contact surfaces, and I have not seen a re-occurrence of the problem on the last half dozen or so runs or charge cycles.

*Preliminary Observations*

The SR52 is a nice update to the SR51, with considerably improved center beam throw and (to a lesser extent) greater overall output. It is also a more compact offering, with a significantly shorter body (although slightly wider, to accommodate a third 18650 cell). And even more surprising given the reduced length – an in-light 18650 battery charging feature has also been added. oo:

Build-wise, the SR52 fits in very well with the traditions for the SR-series class from Olight. I like that the dual battery carriers of the SR51 are now gone (i.e., it had separate ones for 6xCR123A and 2x18650). The built-in battery wells on the SR52 are appreciated – as is the parallel cell arrangement. This is not something you see very often, but is very advantageous for in-light charging (i.e., much safer than in-series charging).

On that note, the charger did well in my testing, showing an apparent CC/CV-like pattern (as near as I can tell). That said, I did experience one case of an apparent contact issue that led to incomplete charging of one of the three 18650 cells, so I recommend you double-check the charge status of each cell with a DMM afterwards.

I like the user interface of the SR52, which is similar to the original SR51. Very intuitive and straight-forward, with no surprises. 

Output/runtime performance of the SR52 was in keeping with my expectations for a good current-controlled light. The light was generally flat-stabilized (although not for very on long on the Hi mode with 18650). Of course, you would not be able to see the gradual drop-off in output, so I still consider this a positive for runtime efficiency. 

In terms of the beam, the SR52 is a great thrower – right up there with the best 2x18650 XM-L2 lights that use a similarly sized reflector. 

At the end of the day, the SR52 is a great upgrade for a SR-series from Olight - with significant output and throw increases over the SR51 (not to mention the addition of in-light in-parallel charging). :thumbsup: I definitely consider this to be a top pick in the compact thrower class today. 

----

SR52 provided by GoingGear on behalf of Olight for review.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the review 

Have a vn-version on order


----------



## Bigblue (Jun 23, 2014)

Another well written review. Thank you SB.

Regarding the USB port sliding cover, how is the quality of the cover? How do you see that holding up? Do you foresee that failing through mild or moderate use?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Have a vn-version on order


Yes, I will be reviewing the SR52vn as well. 



Bigblue said:


> Regarding the USB port sliding cover, how is the quality of the cover? How do you see that holding up? Do you foresee that failing through mild or moderate use?


Seems fine so far. Of course, port covers are often the first thing to go on a light. :shrug:


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> Yes, I will be reviewing the SR52vn as well.


When do you expect to finish that review?  Really want to read some 'hard' numbers on this mod-version


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> When do you expect to finish that review?  Really want to read some 'hard' numbers on this mod-version


Well, I don't have it yet.  At this point, best guess is that it should be here in a week, with another two weeks to get the review done.


----------



## Capolini (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for another great review! *;-)*

I look forward to when you do the SR52vn! I have that one and like it very much. I have heard from several members who have the "stock version" and they also like it very much.


----------



## ven (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you selfbuilt for an always excellent review:twothumbs looking forward to the sr52vn also and your review.

One of the attractions for me is the usb charge option in a great thrower .Just gives you a bit more flexibility charging :thumbsup:.
Good time to get a bargain on the sr51(if peeps dont want to spend this much) as it appears Olight have reduced the price significantly do to the sr52.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 27, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> Well, I don't have it yet.  At this point, best guess is that it should be here in a week, with another two weeks to get the review done.


Just an update - the SR52vn hasn't shipped yet, as Vinh hasn't gotten his lights in yet. It was the K50vn that was en route to me. So it will take a bit longer for the SR52vn review.


----------



## MIKES250R (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks SB for another well written and wonderfully illustrated review. Night time photography is always the most challenging for me. Your shots always come out clear and bright. You must have a really good camera and a lot of patience.

I have had my SR52 for about a month now, and have really enjoyed its size to output ratio. It has fantastic run time on Panny 3400s. The convenience of the on board charger is definitely a plus. I liked my SR52 so much that I have ordered two more of these lights this time from Vinh, one a dome on stock boosted and another de-dome PDT boosted. These will become my new primary vehicle lights. I saw you have a K50vn on its way, I can't wait for its review. hopefully Vinh will send you a modded SR52 as soon as he gets them in.

Thanks again for all your hard work!

Mike


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 29, 2014)

MIKES250R said:


> The convenience of the on board charger is definitely a plus. I liked my SR52 so much that I have ordered two more of these lights this time from Vinh, one a dome on stock boosted and another de-dome PDT boosted. These will become my new primary vehicle lights. I saw you have a K50vn on its way, I can't wait for its review. hopefully Vinh will send you a modded SR52 as soon as he gets them in.


Thanks for the comments. And I agree - I think both the SR52 or K50 would make excellent vehicle lights (thanks to the in-light charging by USB plug). And of course, both are excellent substrates for Vinh's mods.

The K50vn has been received, and the review will be completed in the next couple of weeks. Vinh will be sending me a SR52vn from the group batch.


----------



## peartree_423 (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks selfbuilt for the fantastic review! I was just wondering about the manufacturer reported specifications. Olight states the sr52 has



A battery power LED indicator notifies you when light is fully charged and when batteries are low

I may have missed something in the review, but i couldn't find anything about the led indicator showing when the batteries are low. Could you verify that this does indeed take place and if you could, state the voltage at which "the batteries are low"?

Thanks,

—peartree_423


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2014)

peartree_423 said:


> I may have missed something in the review, but i couldn't find anything about the led indicator showing when the batteries are low. Could you verify that this does indeed take place and if you could, state the voltage at which "the batteries are low"?


It does take place, but I didn't specifically verify at what battery voltage it occurs. If I recall correctly, there is a slow red flash of the indicator once the batteries are nearly drained.


----------



## peartree_423 (Jun 30, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> It does take place, but I didn't specifically verify at what battery voltage it occurs. If I recall correctly, there is a slow red flash of the indicator once the batteries are nearly drained.



Alright, thanks! When you say nearly drained- about how many min of runtime on high would remain?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2014)

peartree_423 said:


> Alright, thanks! When you say nearly drained- about how many min of runtime on high would remain?


Can't say, as I wasn't watching the light to see when it started flashing.


----------



## peartree_423 (Jun 30, 2014)

So I am slowly expanding my quality flashlight collection and so far the only lights I own are the Thrunite TN32 and the Zebralight SC600 MKII L2 (my super-thrower and my EDC). I am thinking about my next two lights being the Armytek Predator Pro (tactical) and the Olight SR52. I am trying to get one quality light in each "category." Would you consider the SR52 the best option in the "compact thrower" class? I do not currently know of any other lights dedicated towards throw that are similar in size and can compete with the SR52, especially given the relatively low price of the SR52. I'm just looking for an opinion from a "pro." Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

—peartree_423


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 30, 2014)

Well, the SR52 is certainly a good thrower for the size. Most others with this level of throw are larger and/or longer. I guess it depends on how much you feel it differentiates from the TN32 you already have. 

Something like the Fenix TK35 or Sunwayman T45C are compact 2x18650 lights, with a reasonable level of throw (i.e. more like your Predator). I guess it depends if you are looking for intermediate thrower, or just greater runtime.


----------



## peartree_423 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I don't actually have the predator, but I will likely purchase either a predator pro or an sr52 as my next light. What are your thoughts on these two? Which has a more impressive size to throw ratio in your opinion?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 1, 2014)

peartree_423 said:


> Thanks for the input! I don't actually have the predator, but I will likely purchase either a predator pro or an sr52 as my next light. What are your thoughts on these two? Which has a more impressive size to throw ratio in your opinion?


Hard to say - very different lights. The Predator is distinctive for its very narrow spillbeam width (if you want that). The SR52 is more traditional in its throw-to-spill ratio. But again, given you already have a TN32, not sure how distinctive you would find the SR51.


----------



## peartree_423 (Jul 9, 2014)

Are there any advantages of 2300, 2600, or 3100 mAh batteries over 3400 mAh? I never understood why (excluding price) you would go for anything less than 3400 mAh…please help clear this up- i don't know much about batteries


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 9, 2014)

peartree_423 said:


> Are there any advantages of 2300, 2600, or 3100 mAh batteries over 3400 mAh? I never understood why (excluding price) you would go for anything less than 3400 mAh…please help clear this up- i don't know much about batteries



Some lower capacity cells hold voltage better under load, so you can get more runtime in high-drain applications.


----------



## cistallus (Jul 9, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Some lower capacity cells hold voltage better under load, so you can get more runtime in high-drain applications.



Lower capacity cells (esp. protected ones) are often a shorter length so can fit in lights that can't take larger ones.


----------



## martinaee (Jul 10, 2014)

Can the SR52 charge via usb from other usb powered sources? I.E. can you plug it into a computer/console/etc. I know the voltage can vary from usb ports and some aren't even powered at all, but did you test charging it NOT using the included usb wall charging solution? Thanks.


----------



## JAS (Jul 11, 2014)

*Olight SR52 (XM-L2, 3x18650/6xCR123A) Rechargeable Review: BEAMSHOTS, RUNTIMES+*

I just ran across this thread. This could be my next flashlight! Thanks for all of the posts.


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 12, 2014)

peartree_423 said:


> Alright, thanks! When you say nearly drained- about how many min of runtime on high would remain?



Hello, it starts to flash at 3.4V (not under load) so it must be lower then 3.4V. Strangely my SR52 is updated for flat op cells, it has nipples


----------



## kj2 (Jul 12, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> it has nipples



Well this is funny for the Saturday morning :laughing:


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 12, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Well this is funny for the Saturday morning :laughing:


we use the word for more then one thing in germany  Its the best to describe it. Ive wrote a review about the SR52 in a german forum. you can see it there


----------



## Quality (Jul 12, 2014)

Its a little disappointing to see the nearly 4 hour runtime of the High mode doesn't have flat regulation in a light of this quality/price. Seems out of place.

I wonder how this will affect the vn version of this light. How would using batteries like NCR18650PF affect either version's output/runtime?


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 12, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Can the SR52 charge via usb from other usb powered sources? I.E. can you plug it into a computer/console/etc. I know the voltage can vary from usb ports and some aren't even powered at all, but did you test charging it NOT using the included usb wall charging solution? Thanks.


Yes, it will charge from just a USB port - with currents as high as 1 amp. Note that this exceeds the USB 2.0 spec of 500mA. This is something I am starting to see more and more on chargers (I.e., 1A USB charging). To date it hasn't caused a problem on my computer, but I don't like seeing things that exceed spec.


----------



## Danielsan (Jul 13, 2014)

> The built-in wells take all widths of 18650s in my collection. However, only button-top cells would reliably work in the light (i.e., the positive contact points in the head are not raised).



May i add this picture from my review, it seems olight changed this light already which is strange because i got it weeks ago.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 13, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> May i add this picture from my review, it seems olight changed this light already which is strange because i got it weeks ago.


Yes, that is indeed different. Glad to see they have improved the contacts for flat top cells. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peartree_423 (Jul 27, 2014)

I will be adding pictures and beam shots of my SR52 (as well as my new Nitecore P16) to my website (www.myflashlightcollection.webs.com) in the next few days!


----------



## panag (Jul 27, 2014)

I am waiting for sr52vn review!!!! have you got it????? selfbuild


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 28, 2014)

panag said:


> I am waiting for sr52vn review!!!! have you got it????? selfbuild


Yes, but it will likely be two weeks or so before the review is done, as I have a number of other lights to post first (including the K50vn).


----------



## Iglooo2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello,
I have bought a sr52 intimidator from a retailer. It was new. I did not have batteries for it. So I bought some from eBay. When I put them in the flashlight did not turn on. When I plug the cable in it does work. So I tested the batteries at a local shop and the batteries were fine , even bought different type of batteries, still did not work with them in. I need to know what I do wrong? I have tried everything nothing works.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2014)

Iglooo2 said:


> Hello,
> I have bought a sr52 intimidator from a retailer. It was new. I did not have batteries for it. So I bought some from eBay. When I put them in the flashlight did not turn on. When I plug the cable in it does work. So I tested the batteries at a local shop and the batteries were fine , even bought different type of batteries, still did not work with them in. I need to know what I do wrong? I have tried everything nothing works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Button-tops? Or flat-tops?
The first batch need button, to connect on the positive end. There is talk Olight 'updated' the light so it would also take flat-tops.


----------



## Iglooo2 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have them both button-tops and flat-tops. None of them work


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Iglooo2 (Jul 31, 2014)

I try to upload pics but I don't have permission


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 31, 2014)

Iglooo2 said:


> I try to upload pics but I don't have permission


Images have to be hosted somewhere else (i.e., photobucket, imageshack, etc), and the link inserted into messages here. CPF does not provide image hosting.

Aside from the obvious (button-tops only, with positive buttons pointed toward the head, tailcap fully screwed down, etc.), it's hard to troubleshoot without pics. It is odd that that the light would charge cells from a USB cable and not turn on.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 31, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> It is odd that that the light would charge cells from a USB cable and not turn on.



Lockout?


----------



## martinaee (Aug 8, 2014)

Does anybody know if the diffuser that is available online for the SR50 and SR51 and a few other Olights (this one: http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-filter-m31-diffuser.html ) fit the new SR52? I love that the Catapult V5 comes with a nice diffuser, but in some ways like the charging and other features of the SR52 more. If I could get one of these for an SR52 I think I would get the SR52 over a catapult. Thanks!


----------



## kj2 (Aug 9, 2014)

Can check when I get back from work, but if the diameter is the same according specs, it should fit


----------



## kj2 (Aug 9, 2014)

martinaee said:


> Does anybody know if the diffuser that is available online for the SR50 and SR51 and a few other Olights (this one: http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-filter-m31-diffuser.html ) fit the new SR52? I love that the Catapult V5 comes with a nice diffuser, but in some ways like the charging and other features of the SR52 more. If I could get one of these for an SR52 I think I would get the SR52 over a catapult. Thanks!





kj2 said:


> Can check when I get back from work, but if the diameter is the same according specs, it should fit


Fits perfectly


----------



## joshjp (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for this review, i want this NOW, seems like a great THROWER for the size, i want the Thrunite TN32 and THIS, prolly get both next Friday.


----------



## ettercap (Sep 2, 2014)

I will be picking one of these up for car carry in the near future.


----------



## ven (Sep 2, 2014)

ettercap said:


> I will be picking one of these up for car carry in the near future.



You wont have any regrets......well maybe 1 ! check selfbuilts other excellent review out of the vn version:devil:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...18650-rechargeable)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS

Around 250kcd..............


----------



## CelticCross74 (Sep 9, 2014)

A convincing enough review to get me to buy one! Had it a week now and it is awesome! A 4 hour runtime on full blast is pretty impressive. Love the glow in the dark o ring. This thing has one heck of a well developed beam! Dont see much of a range difference between this and my TK51 honestly but it is still more throw than Ill need for awhile. This is my first Olight and I am very impressed!


----------



## Danielsan (Sep 10, 2014)

CelticCross74 said:


> A convincing enough review to get me to buy one! Had it a week now and it is awesome! A 4 hour runtime on full blast is pretty impressive. Love the glow in the dark o ring. This thing has one heck of a well developed beam! Dont see much of a range difference between this and my TK51 honestly but it is still more throw than Ill need for awhile. This is my first Olight and I am very impressed!



The TK51 has the advantage of the 2nd LED. I have have the SR52 but i like the TK51 more


----------



## jmsodpc (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a sr52 Waiting at home today. 
Also got a few 3400 olight batteries. 


I hope i dont regret not waiting for the 
Fenix ld60 instead. 

I do like the usb in the handle since
I dont own a separate charger. 


I have been a cr123a fan for a bit.


----------



## ven (Sep 19, 2014)

jmsodpc said:


> I have a sr52 Waiting at home today.
> Also got a few 3400 olight batteries.
> 
> 
> ...



Cant see regrets,different lights,the sr52 is a thrower and can recharge the cells in house,dont think the quality of the fenix will feel as solid(dont know on that just guessing)


There will always be a more appealing light around the corner......the sr52 is a great light,difficult to beat bang for buck imho


----------



## xdayv (Sep 19, 2014)

ven said:


> There will always be a more appealing light around the corner......the sr52 is a great light,difficult to beat bang for buck imho



The SR52 is very appealing, I just wish Olight can up the max output a bit, say like 1800 on the next model. Definitely considering this + the SR Mini.


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

xdayv said:


> The SR52 is very appealing, I just wish Olight can up the max output a bit, say like 1800 on the next model. Definitely considering this + the SR Mini.




Look at the vn version then which sir selfbuilt has reviewed also
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...18650-rechargeable)-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386321-SR52vn-Another-Must-Have-Thrower

About as good as it gets imho and de-domed for around 250kcd.

Lumens are not everything,its more with the reflector/width/depth than the lumen so bare that in mind,many sub 1000lm will out throw 2000lm+ monster(example). Also heat,the sr52vn can be run on high for long periods,no step downs,great light....................did i say that :laughing:


----------



## xdayv (Sep 20, 2014)

ven said:


> Look at the vn version then which sir selfbuilt has reviewed also



Thanks Ven. I saw the vn version, it rocks! Is that photo from the vn version? Definitely a thrower!


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes it is




Could have been boosted more but then you loose modes or become too close,its all about a happy medium,still runs on high due to excellent heat dissipation.

Vinh said its a great light out of the box anyway,if you want more throw a de-dome is the answer to double sometimes triple the kcd


----------



## xdayv (Sep 20, 2014)

ven said:


> Yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a beauty (/beast).

For most practical uses, I think the SR52 can get the job done at 1200 with its excellent throw. I know how newbies (me) easily get carried away with more lumens. But realizing from more readings here at CPF, and as you said in your previous post. Cheers!


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

iirc it was a moderate boost from "1200" to around "1400"lm but in testing it showed different on both accounts.

De-doming makes the most difference ,but then you also get to choose the choice of tint.

Standard form either way imho you have got one of the best mid sized ,solid lights for the money......................

Enjoy your awesome light


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 20, 2014)

xdayv said:


> The SR52 is very appealing, I just wish Olight can up the max output a bit, say like 1800 on the next model. Definitely considering this + the SR Mini.


1800 lumens is a lot to ask of a single XM-L2 emitter (especially on 3x18650). You definitely won't find that in stock form. Vinh's mod the TN32 is probably the closest you will find - the SR52vn is only a small bump in output, as ven noted above. If you are willing to go up to 4x18650, Vinhs' mods of the Supbeam K50 (K50vn) and Fenix TK61 (TK61vn) also good choices.


----------



## xdayv (Sep 20, 2014)

selfbuilt said:


> 1800 lumens is a lot to ask of a single XM-L2 emitter (especially on 3x18650). You definitely won't find that in stock form. Vinh's mod the TN32 is probably the closest you will find - the SR52vn is only a small bump in output, as ven noted above. If you are willing to go up to 4x18650, Vinhs' mods of the Supbeam K50 (K50vn) and Fenix TK61 (TK61vn) also good choices.



selfbuilt, thanks! I'm also looking at the K40M, though it has an MT-G2 emitter.


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

xdayv said:


> selfbuilt, thanks! I'm also looking at the K40M, though it has an MT-G2 emitter.




If its more throw look at the k40 (no M) as this is a very popular medium size awesome thrower


Imo the olight build is hard to beat though,just a perfect package

Could send to vinh and get de-domed


----------



## xdayv (Sep 20, 2014)

ven said:


> If its more throw look at the k40 (no M) as this is a very popular medium size awesome thrower
> 
> 
> Imo the olight build is hard to beat though,just a perfect package
> ...



I have a couple of Olights (S10 L2), and I agree to the build, so far am impressed. I'll see how I can get it de-domed through Vinh and send it over to this side of the world. 

BTW, selfbuilt, thanks for your contributions here at CPF, have been following your reviews here and there. Keep it up.


----------



## daigiff (Dec 18, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good holster for the SR52? I have just purchased the kit version which doesn't come with holster/lanyard.

Cheers
DaiGiff


----------



## WmArnold1 (Feb 20, 2015)

selfbuilt said:


> *Potential Issues*
> 
> Flat-top cells cannot be used in the light, given the flat contacts in the head...
> 
> There was an intermittent contact issue early on with one well on my sample. This manifested as either reduced runtime (i.e., that well was not engaged on one runtime test), or reduced charging time (i.e., that well was not recharged on one 18650 charge cycle attempt). I have thoroughly cleaned all contact surfaces, and I have not seen a re-occurrence of the problem on the last half dozen or so runs or charge cycles.



Thanks for another GREAT review Selfbuilt! I keep my SR52 in my vehicle, for spotting house-numbers, etc, from the road.

I'm mainly writing to address the "intermittent contact issue" you encountered in your review. I've received three SR52's and the first two of the three would not work at all, even with Duracell CR123's - almost as Igloo2 experienced here. (btw, the SR52 will operate from the charger alone, even without batteries..)

After a lot of heartache, I figured out that _*the SR52 requires batteries that are AT-LEAST 68mm long*_! (and even two Duracell CR123's are shorter than that)

None of the three units I received thru 2/19/15 had the positive-terminal bump as displayed here, but that's a step in the right direction and I hope that Olight adapts for shorter batteries and uses beefier springs to avoid bad reviews regarding "contact issues".

Ultimately, I got my flat-top Panasonic 18650B's working by attaching two (2) 1/16 inch thick magnetic disks to each battery. (pm if you want to buy a few - I've got a bunch left-over ;-)

Other than that; the SR52 is a *fantastic* thrower!


----------



## selfbuilt (Feb 20, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed the review.



WmArnold1 said:


> Ultimately, I got my flat-top Panasonic 18650B's working by attaching two (2) 1/16 inch thick magnetic disks to each battery.


Although magnets can indeed help bridge the contacts, they are not typically recommended (due to their ability to dislodge). Shouldn't be much of a risk in a light with a carrier like this. However, I definitely recommend against them in a single-cell light (i.e., if the battery shifts to the metal side wall, you can short the cell through the body).

But I agree, this is definitely a light where the tolerances can cause a problem for shorter cells. It's a good idea to stick with longer button-top protected 18650 batteries in the SR52.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 4, 2015)

Several months of ownership of an SR52 on now and I have got to say that it is still one of the best LED light purchases I have ever made. The beam is so big and such a concentrated hot spot that using it even in medium mode in my neighborhood at night I find myself accidentally lighting up houses half way down the street. Last thing I need is the local cops at my door so the mighty SR52 only comes out on local roadtrips at night.


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 4, 2015)

CelticCross74 said:


> Several months of ownership of an SR52 on now and I have got to say that it is still one of the best LED light purchases I have ever made. The beam is so big and such a concentrated hot spot that using it even in medium mode in my neighborhood at night I find myself accidentally lighting up houses half way down the street. Last thing I need is the local cops at my door so the mighty SR52 only comes out on local roadtrips at night.


Yes, it is a great light - straightforward interface, and great beam.

I also find the same thing in my suburban environment - I very rarely have the opportunity to use the high mode on any of multi-cell lights. Portable lighting technology has come a long way in the last few years.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Mar 4, 2015)

trying to learn how to take some SR52 beamshots with a cheap point and shoot. Should work just gotta find a way to clamp the SR52 to a tripod and find a good local spot that has enough range to really show off the SR52's amazing beam...without getting the cops called. Live in Northern Virginia amongst countless military and federal gvt workers. Someone here lit up a county police helicopter with a high powered flashlight and got busted so..hmm. The SR52 is good I wish I lived further out just so I could use it more.

Now the wait for my Javelot to show up from GG. I know it is a throw beast of a new breed but I still doubt the overall beam is as good as the SR52....we shall see


----------



## orbitalforest (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys , newbie here and to be honest very much a novice .
I'm interested in buying the Olight SR52 rechargeable but have a few questions .
Firstly do i have to buy rechargeable 18650's or does it automatically recharge normal ones ? And is it button top one's required ? Sounds daft but I've only ever used D dell batteries you see. Told you i was a novice !
Also would this be a significant improvement on my Maglite LED Pro 2D ?
I only use a torch for taking my dog for walks in Thetford Forest in the UK but really like having a decent torch ( or flashlight as most of you would call it i guess ! ) and i want a decent throw without having to pay over £100 if possible .
Any help or advice much appreciated .


----------



## ven (Mar 14, 2015)

:welcome:The sr52 quires 3x 18650 cells,ideally protected ones (pcb) panasonic/efest/keeppower etc are all good. Requires button tops on early models,some later iirc can take flat top. Do not try re-charging any other type of cells

Yes 18650 require recharging,please have a search on here on the safety side of use/charging. Its not brain surgery,just common sense basically. A good charger is as important as good cells,so xtart or nitecore would be a good/cheap option for back up if you wanted to charge extra cells whilst light is in use

I use efest 3400mah protected cells




All + end towards head




3 of








In hand size




Simple user friendly UI,just press and hold to advance through modes

Really is a great,well made light,nice size,good throw and usable spill..............pretty good dog walking light:thumbsup:

mine is modded by vinh,so a little current bump and de-domed

beam pic of mine(excuse poor pic)
close up




distant although sea mist




Certainly a light i would recommend,and the usb charge option is very handy.

Just make sure you buy cells/light from a reputable seller
Cells,message norb(owner of ecolux) for a price for 3 cells,may want 6 if want back up...........just a thought

Copy/paste in ebay search the item No
2 examples
Ebay-181539313275

Ebay-201233435847

If decide on a separate charger(would recommend as you may req if using or get more lights)
2 bay
Ebay-/361206496072
4 bay-361232516214

Please do read up,have a search,no need to go too in depth,just an understanding


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 15, 2015)

orbitalforest said:


> Firstly do i have to buy rechargeable 18650's or does it automatically recharge normal ones ? And is it button top one's required ? Sounds daft but I've only ever used D dell batteries you see.


:welcome:

As ven pointed out, you will need to buy your own 18650 batteries (protected recommended). While the SR52 has in-light charging, a stand-alone charger is a good idea. There are lots of threads in the "electronics (batteries included)" subforum here. HKJ in particular has provided tons of excellent reviews of batteries and chargers. Whatever you do, don't buy anything ending in xxxxfire as a battery brand.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 18, 2016)

I cannot believe it has now been almost 3 years of ownership of the mighty SR52. Now with protected 3500mah GA cells it holds max output for seemingly ever. Got the UT version it is of course amazing but find myself still drawn more towards the XML2 original.


----------

